# Wine box success



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Une idée originale!

MM


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I like it! Let us know if they seem to prefer reds or whites


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Looks like a good reason to order some bottles..... 

Very Nice!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow... So cool... Wish I could snag some of those boxes. I just purchased 3 nucs for this years swarm season. I noticed you use the same size entrance hole I do.. I built some boxes last year and used a left over "door knob installation" (striker) drill bit for mine... Did you use any scent or lemmon grass oil, or was it just old comb? Good catch by the way!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Budster said:


> Wow... So cool... Wish I could snag some of those boxes. I just purchased 3 nucs for this years swarm season. I noticed you use the same size entrance hole I do.. I built some boxes last year and used a left over "door knob installation" (striker) drill bit for mine... Did you use any scent or lemmon grass oil, or was it just old comb? Good catch by the way!


Old Extracting combs with about 10 drops of LGO on the entrance and combs. Also melted wax and propolis around the entrance hole.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

*New York State Wines*

Glad to see New York State wines selling well in California.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

I bought a case of Boones Farm the other day and all I got was a card board box... ;-)


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Frank, i'm convinced...
my new bait boxes will become standard size...

Nice boxes btw


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

MountainCamp said:


> Glad to see New York State wines selling well in California.


SORRY, the wine is FRENCH, the storage company is in New York.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Thanks for the support/ and why climb trees?*



Jeffzhear said:


> Frank, i'm convinced...
> my new bait boxes will become standard size...
> Nice boxes btw


The swarm was caught at chest height, the lowest wine box in this picture, on the lower shelf of a pallet rack, I was standing on the ground taking the first photo, you can see my arm.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I asked about wooden wine boxes around here; nothing available right now or in the near future. I was disappointed to say the least! Your swam traps look great!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The wine boxes were in the garbage of a billionaire that I work for. Probably only the most expensive European wines come in wood boxes. Try very high end wine shops.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Wouldn't a mead case be more suited? Harder to find, no doubt. Once the bees experienced this one end result of honey, maybe they'd put up less of a fuss and give it up more easily.


----------

